# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Artık sadece ve sadece VATANSEVERLER ve İŞBİRLİKCİLERİN mücadeleri olmalı

## anau2

Artık sadece ve sadece VATANSEVERLER ve İŞBİRLİKCİLERİN mücadeleri olmalı
VATANSEVERLER: Sağcı, solcu, liberal, dinar, Türk, Kürt, Çerkez, Arp, Arnavut 
İŞBİRLİKCİLER: AB, ABD, İsrail, Gülen, Tayip, Öcalan
NEMELAZIMCILAR: Menfaati için susan sesis çoğunluk
Ruslar Kırımı işgal edince Kazan, Ufa, Astrahan, Buhara, ve diğer beylikler seyretti.Asrahalık beyliği işgal edince diğer beylikler yine seyretti, ve böylece sırası ile Ruslar yavaş yavaş Türk yurdunu işgal etti, Son olarak Buharayı işgal etmek isteyince 200.000 kişilik Türk Ordusu yenilikci, ceditci vs tartışmaları ile günler geçti.Orduya emir veremediler.Sonunda Menfaatciler Orduyu dağıtı ve teslim oldular.Milli hareketi başlatan BASMACILAR yenilince Ruslar basmacıların çocuklarını, annelerini, babalarını, dedelerini yani bir sülaleden bir kişi katılmışsa topluca hepsini öldürdüler.Tam 10 milyon insanı Ruslar Türkisatanda öldürdü.

Şimdi ABD, Alman, Hollanda Askerleri Patriotlari ile Türkiyeyi işgal ediyor.Biz ne yapıyoruz, halla kendi aramızda dindar dinsiz, sağcı, solcu, alevi ,sünni gibi işbirlikcilerin işine gelecek tartışmalara devam ediyoruz.Peki ne zaman uyanacağız.Irak gibi işgal olunca mı?Bugün yeniden Kuvai Milli Hareketine katılma günüdür.Artık bu lüzümsuz.Şucu bucu tartışmaları bitmeli aksi halde cephemiz zayıflarsa onlar kazanır.Son pişmanlık fayda etmez.Batı neden Türkiyeyi bölmek istiyor, çünkü Petrol ve Doğal Gaz yakında bitecek ve DÜNYAYA 1000 yıl yetecek enerji depoları yani BOR MADDENLERİNİN % 71'i bizde ve % 9'u Kazak istanda.Haydi artık birlik olalım.Unutmayalım büyümeyen herşey küçülür, ya büyüyeceğiz, yada yok olacağız.Tercihimiz nedir onu bilir ve o yönde çalışırsak en büyük güç olacak pozisyon hala biizm elimizde birlik olabilirsek.Çapulcular dağılır.

Bazıları Atatürk çöyle yaptı Atatürk böyle yaptı diyor.Evet çok çok güzel şeyler yaptı Allah razı olasun.Ama diyor ki ben Bu ülkeyi size amanet ediyorum diyor.Onu mezardan çıkarıp başımıza geçirecek bir imkan bir teknoloji var mı?Yok o halde önümüze bakalım.Aramızda liderlik yapacak bir kişi etrafında toplanalım geç kalmadan lider olmadan hiçbir dava kazanılmaz.

http://www.biroybil.com/forumdisplay...AN-Ya-%D6L%DCM

----------

